# PROBLEM POSTS



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

ok, what the heck, I dont think it's appropriate for someone to tell me to watch a shitload of porn.

sleepingbeauty

Joined: 17 Aug 2004
Posts: 514

Posted: Mon Mar 21, 2005 12:06 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

well you can come here. this place is always open. or else you could just watch a shatload of porn.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

You dont have to make a whole thread about it, its not even a big deal... if you feel its a problem, pm a moderator. Other than that quit yer bitchin


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

And kick the crap out of that puppy!  (j/k)

e


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi,

I think it was meant to be taken as a joke, not to make light of what you're going through...

Most everyone here means well..

And the board is always here for you 24/7.

Any means of distraction (and for some people porn does the job) will help direct your attention away from the way you feel, decreasing the dp/dr.

Best,

Jon


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

i couldnt find a way to do that, and dont tell me to quit my bitchin, anyone think that telling an abuse victim to watch a shitload of porn might be inapropriate?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Huh?
Can we try and keep the personal posts where they belong?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

upon_a_star said:


> i couldnt find a way to do that, and dont tell me to quit my bitchin, anyone think that telling an abuse victim to watch a sh*t of porn might be inapropriate?


 due yourself a favor buy a sense of humor


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Upon a star,

Abuse of any kind is a very serious matter. Most people on this board respond to posts with dp/dr in mind. If you are going through a tough time, and have other things going on besides the dp/dr (like many of us do) you have all of our support. No one here should make light of that, and I don't think that they would. Look forward to hearing from you.

Best,

Jon

*Motioning to close this thread.... * :arrow:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

what the hell?? how the hell am i supposed to know youre an abuse victim and what does porn have to do with that? i was only kidding when i said that and big fricken deal. i was RAPED for crying out loud and i still watch porn. what does that have to do with anything. YOURE the one that asked what you can use to distract yourself on the weekends so i just gave a simple suggestion. and besides that, my post was meant to lighten your heart not make you blow your fricken stack. JEEESUS. :roll:

youre obviously very high strung maybe too high strung for this site. and furthermore.. there is a such thing as a PM BOX. next time you have a bone to pick pick it with me PERSONALLY. :evil:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

just for you deary i have edited that nasty degrading demeaning hostile virulent and HIGHLY OFFENSIVE post of mine. happy now sweetmeats?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

The limitations of this type of communication - using only a keyboard, can result in misunderstandings. If somebody posts something that disturbs you, often times it can be taken care of with a simple exchange of pm's with the person. 
If that doesn't work - send a message to a moderator.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I mean seriously, how are people so freakin mean? upon_a_star is new to this board and unlike most of you, was offended by some comments and maybe doesn't know how to use the PM function on the board. So sue her. Geez, I mean seriously. Johnny Utah, you never cease to amaze me with your comments and SleepingBeauty, how unnecessary was this:

*just for you deary i have edited that nasty degrading demeaning hostile virulent and HIGHLY OFFENSIVE post of mine. happy now sweetmeats?*

I mean, I honestly cannot believe some people sometimes. She was offended by something SBeauty said and then you guys sling additional comments at her that makes her feel more offended, thats unbelievable. GROW UP! GEEZ!

Kelson


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Moved to off topic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

lol, this has to be one of the dumbest posts that ive EVER seen on this website.........

i have no more words


----------

